# Salaries



## Condor_bird (Oct 23, 2020)

How good is good?
What is considered a good salary (worth taking the offer and relocating from Europe) in UAE? Are Emirati companies willing to negotiate?


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

Good means many things to many people the same as anywhere else in the world. Perhaps add some context to your question you’ll get some meaningful answers.


----------

